# The Belfast Covenanter on the magistrate’s duty to enforce both tables of the law



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 22, 2019)

... Covenanters imagine – that it is the duty of civil magistrates, or of nations acting by their rulers, to profess, establish, and support the true religion; to exert their influence and authority, that it may be received and professed by all within their dominions; to enact wise and salutary laws for its encouragement and protection; and to see that its ministers be suitably supported, and its ordinances regularly dispensed. ...

For more, see The Belfast Covenanter on the magistrate’s duty to enforce both tables of the law.

Reactions: Like 6 | Amen 1


----------

